
The Broken Promise of No Man’s Sky and Why It Matters - webwielder2
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2016/08/17/broken-promises-of-no-mans-sky/
======
DamnYuppie
Everytime I read about this game I keep thinking "it is a stripped down
version of Eve Online with better graphics."

I like Eve Online but it is not very fun to just jump in by yourself.

~~~
webwielder2
But...it's not that.

